# Anyone using Neumann Skin by Plugmon with Zebra2?



## Dr.Quest (Jan 18, 2021)

The Neumann Skin by Plugmon for Zebra2? It seems more of a rebuild of the GUI in many ways. Looks quite cool with a lot of interesting new work flow improvements. Anyone using it? Thoughts on the value of it with Zebra? I use Zebra a lot, it's my favorite synth.
*NEUMANN *


----------



## robismz (Jul 17, 2022)

I bought it today (the pro version) and son far I fond it very good. Greatly improve the workflow.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 17, 2022)

This looks great. My worry is that it will make using any courses/YouTube videos as part of learning this synth much harder. It's probably best not to use it until I'm more comfortable with the synth.


----------

